# Is $229.96 a good buy 4 1/10 Nitro Gas Powered 4-WD RC Buggy Sports Car ?



## RC Plane Guide (Apr 14, 2005)

hi
Can you guys tell me Is $229.96 a good buy 4 1/10 Nitro Gas Powered 4-WD RC Buggy Sports Car ?
information was found @ url:
http://www.rcplaneguide.com/Nitro_Cars_Page2.html

Regards


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Think about parts availability from the company you are buting from, When buying a fairly uncommon car or truck sometimes part support is next to non existant sometimes. you may pay a bit more for names like Traxxas, and Duratraxx, Associated, Losi, Ect ect.. but most hobby shops have parts or can get them quickly if you break it and you will break it!


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

CEN is the wrost for parts i was working in a hobby stroe when they were relased it toke over 4 munth just get a shopping bag full of parts and all CEN cars breck real ez.
if anything go with team associated for a car but for a buggy go with ofna.


----------

